# Probleme mit Asus P7P55D



## rebornrexx (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo

ich habe seit kurzen ein Problem mit meinen PC:

Asus P7P55D (mit neusten BIOS)
Intel i5 750
G.Skill F312800Cl8D 4GB
CPU Lüfter Akasa Nero
Nvidia 8500 Gt (passive Kühlung ca. 2 Jahre alt)
Netzteil Enermax 750W molares System
Neue Festplatte 500GB Samsung

Jetzt zu meinem Problem, ich habe mir vor ca. 3-4 Monaten ein neuen Pc zusammengebaut. Von diesem Tag bis vor 2 Tagen lief er ganz flüssig. Aber Plötzlich ging er von heute auf morgen gar nicht mehr an. Ich habe nix am System oder am Bios geändert. Es kommt beim Start des Pc einfach nur ein schwarzer Bildschirm. Das Komische ist das man dem Pc nach ca 1 Stunde einmal ganz normal starten kann. Wenn dann der Pc hochgefahren ist, erkennt er meine Grafikkarte nicht und die Chipset Driver. Bei einem Neustart fährt der Pc dann auch nicht mehr hoch bis zur nässten Stunde.
Was ich bis jetzt gemacht habe:
-Habe die Mainboard Batterie mehrmals entfährt
-Hab die rtc gecleart
-Hab den Ram in seien Steckplätzen versetzt
-Hab versucht den pc mit einen Ram zu starten
-Hab versucht den pc mit minimal Hardware zu starten
-Hab die Kabel gecheckt
-Hab den Pc mit einer andern Grafikkarte gestartet
Leider hat das nicht geholfen. Was mir aufgefallen ist, ist das die Roten Check LEDs extrem lange brauchen wenn der Pc nicht hochfährt (Schwarzes Bild). Am längsten leuchtet das LED beim Boot Device, wo bei die anderen LEDs auch so 2-3 sec leuchten.

PS: Mein Mainboard erkännt nur 2GB von meinen 4GB RAM egal in welchen Slot erstäkt. Die MemOK Taste hilft auch nicht.

Ich bitte um Hilfe und bedanke mich schon mal im Voraus


----------



## Herbboy (16. Mai 2010)

Schwer zu sagen, kann aber ein Boarddefekt sein. An sich müßte man jedes Teil mal auswecheln / woanders testen. Aber es scheint das Board zu sein.


----------

